# px4 9mm subcompact hard to find



## wmcleland (Apr 6, 2018)

Anyone know why the px4 storm 9mm subcompact is very difficult to find? Listed as out of stock on many sites. Backordered, etc.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

wmcleland said:


> Anyone know why the px4 storm 9mm subcompact is very difficult to find? Listed as out of stock on many sites. Backordered, etc.


I really like the "little beast." Anyway, I suppose the move from Maryland to the newly constructed plant in Tennessee has something to do with the delay in production?

I would imagine you should be seeing them soon, unlike the fullsize and compact the sub was only built in the US


----------

